# Christmas Strobes Pics



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

My girlfreind did real good this christmas, new back rack,four grote strobesxysport,two hella work lights. Got to love her.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do the strobes on the sides of the backrack actually shine past/around the outside bar on it?


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes they do.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

very nice now what you get her ?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

backrack and lights look really nice and clean but i would have found a better place for the side facing leds


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The side lights could be a lot more effective somewhere else. Just my 02. Everything else looks good


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn my gf sucks.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

mike psd;481227 said:


> very nice now what you get her ?


Diamonds are forever. LOL


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;481399 said:


> Damn my gf sucks.


Maybe you just need to steer her in the right direction. ha ha.

To the guy with the lights, i think you found a keeper she's got good taste. I also don't know why you put those lights on the side. Looks very nice over all.


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

GM2500HD;481138 said:


> My girlfreind did real good this christmas, new back rack,four grote strobesxysport,two hella work lights. Got to love her.


GM2500HD, noticed you have a bed cover under that rack. What brand is it and how is the overall fit. I was considering that style rack but wasn,t sure if it would work with a hard cover


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i thought back rack's said back rack on them but anyway what a nice gf


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That looks really nice, do the wires go to the 3rd brake light or somewhere else?


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;481966 said:



> Maybe you just need to steer her in the right direction. ha ha.
> 
> To the guy with the lights, i think you found a keeper she's got good taste. I also don't know why you put those lights on the side. Looks very nice over all.


Lights on the side? to be seen when backing out on the street, and you can see them even behind the bar.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;482063 said:


> i thought back rack's said back rack on them but anyway what a nice gf


Stickers removed. no free advertising.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

deere615;482112 said:


> That looks really nice, do the wires go to the 3rd brake light or somewhere else?


Out bottom of rack and down between cab and box to connectors.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

goose06;481973 said:


> GM2500HD, noticed you have a bed cover under that rack. What brand is it and how is the overall fit. I was considering that style rack but wasn,t sure if it would work with a hard cover


Cover is a roll up Jack rabbit made by Pace Edwards. If you have a box liner you will have to cut 4 inches out of top front to make it all fit, which is ok as the cover and rack hide the cut/


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

GM2500HD;481138 said:


> My girlfreind did real good this christmas, new back rack,four grote strobesxysport,two hella work lights. Got to love her.


I really think the leds could be better up or down but not in between the cross bar. The majority of the light is blocked seeing that it is a directional LED head(not linear, but still). Just trying to help out


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks great, nice install. If you take the work lights and flip them upside down, then you could take the leds and mount them up on the side right next to the other ones and it would give you better coverage.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Wesley's Lawn;482237 said:


> Looks great, nice install. If you take the work lights and flip them upside down, then you could take the leds and mount them up on the side right next to the other ones and it would give you better coverage.


Then the work lights would only shine in the box. I am going to take a pic or video to show all that they can be seen linear or not.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, I wish I had a girlfriend. My wife got me a nice leather jacket for Christmas, but nothing for the truck.
Wonder if my wife would get suspicious if new stuff started appearing all over my truck? Probably not, since I'm always adding stuff myself anyway. Long as I don't come home with a hickey I'd probably get by.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

GM2500HD;481138 said:


> My girlfreind did real good this christmas, new back rack,four grote strobesxysport,two hella work lights. Got to love her.


My GF got me a back rack for my 2004 chevy HD also this past christmas. and she got me a new pair of carhartt insulated pants, new waterproof work gloves and a $100 gift certificate to sears. I think she did a great job.....that truck looks real nice and clean....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;482514 said:


> My GF got me a back rack for my 2004 chevy HD also this past christmas. and she got me a new pair of carhartt insulated pants, new waterproof work gloves and a $100 gift certificate to sears. I think she did a great job.....that truck looks real nice and clean....


arron dose ur gf have a sister?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;482521 said:


> arron dose ur gf have a sister?


Kevin,
Yeah and she makes lots of money. But I we think she is going to get engaged soon so I dont think that will work out for you. But if things fall through I will let you know......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;482616 said:


> Kevin,
> Yeah and she makes lots of money. But I we think she is going to get engaged soon so I dont think that will work out for you. But if things fall through I will let you know......


haha alright sounds like a deal


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

GM, great set up!! There's absolutely nothing wrong with where you have those lights. Yours will work just fine. Just wondering, do you have any other pics of your truck with the rack on? I have an extended cab 2500, and was gonna put a back rack on.. but haven't seen one up close on my same truck. Worried about how the gap is between the back window and rack because of the way the GM cabs lean forward.. Thanks, Brandon


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Got the Grote part number for those lights, I haven't seen them in the Catelog before


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice. I like the white LED's


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Bruce'sEx;482702 said:


> Got the Grote part number for those lights, I haven't seen them in the Catelog before


These are origanlly ecco lights with grotes name on it. 
http://www.eccolink.com/ProductPages/DOTHMPG.cfm


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

cubanb343;482646 said:


> GM, great set up!! There's absolutely nothing wrong with where you have those lights. Yours will work just fine. Just wondering, do you have any other pics of your truck with the rack on? I have an extended cab 2500, and was gonna put a back rack on.. but haven't seen one up close on my same truck. Worried about how the gap is between the back window and rack because of the way the GM cabs lean forward.. Thanks, Brandon


Thanks Brandon Here is another pics, i don't know if it is a good angle for you to see what you want.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Bruce'sEx;482702 said:


> Got the Grote part number for those lights, I haven't seen them in the Catelog before


Not in there catalog or website p/n 77774


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya know i never did notice it till the other guy said something about it but ur chevy and gm cabs do lean forward pretty good.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice GF ya got there. Mine got me a table saw. I think was all just a hint to work on the house more. LOL


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

GM, totally totally awesome truck.. Best set up I've seen lately - The rack looks just right, I think I'll get one now. The gap isn't bad at all. And what, if anything did you do to the front end? Your truck is sittin just right


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Could you also post a picture of just the truck side mount. I'm curious what the airdam looks like.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

cubanb343;483890 said:


> GM, totally totally awesome truck.. Best set up I've seen lately - The rack looks just right, I think I'll get one now. The gap isn't bad at all. And what, if anything did you do to the front end? Your truck is sittin just right


I installed a readylift kit, it leveled the truck and more blade clearance.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice lookin truck. Ive been lookin for strobes for my 550, could you tell me if those strobes you have need a power supply or a flasher module at all, If they dont require any controller I sold!


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

pwrstroke6john;483982 said:


> Nice lookin truck. Ive been lookin for strobes for my 550, could you tell me if those strobes you have need a power supply or a flasher module at all, If they dont require any controller I sold!


Not required


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Great looking set up!! Have a question though...do you get any flash in the cab from the side mounted strobes??


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

SuperDuty;484454 said:


> Great looking set up!! Have a question though...do you get any flash in the cab from the side mounted strobes??


No they are a directional light.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

That was going to be my next question, My mini bar rotator really gets to you because it reflects off the aluminum bed.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

PLM-1;483943 said:


> Could you also post a picture of just the truck side mount. I'm curious what the airdam looks like.


I am going to close off the tow hook holes with some stainless.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Real nice truck, looks better with the leveling kit. Got any pics of it from the front, like the one in your avatar?


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Jt13speed;491274 said:


> Real nice truck, looks better with the leveling kit. Got any pics of it from the front, like the one in your avatar?


The only pic i got.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice looking truck those are some big piles of snow!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

How much does the rubber deflector cost for the Extreme V? My dad just got one.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice setup, I like the grey or is it silver, or is it pewter setup you have going on there. Real sharp.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sick looking truck. Love the GM's. I have an 06 and I am jealous, very jealous. Back Rack and lights and fisher are all sharp. Jealous!!


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

csx5197;492460 said:


> nice setup, I like the grey or is it silver, or is it pewter setup you have going on there. Real sharp.


Silver Birch Metallic


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

pwrstroke6john;484508 said:


> That was going to be my next question, My mini bar rotator really gets to you because it reflects off the aluminum bed.


My super-duper new rear worklights shine off the top of my diamondplate aluminum toolbox, so I can't look out the back window, I have to look out the side to see anything. Maybe instead of polishing the toolbox I'll paint it black instead.
But I like shiny things.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

pwrstroke6john;484508 said:


> That was going to be my next question, My mini bar rotator really gets to you because it reflects off the aluminum bed.


just blackout the back of your mini bar so it cant flash in back of you. you can put a sticker over it or paint it. i have a a cat loader with one on back of it, on top of the engine cover that would flash in the cab. i just covered up the side facing the cab. easy fix.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

here i thought only my girlfriend bought lights for Christmas. she got me 7 led's for on my tool box. 5 to the back and one on each side.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

54powerwagon;493075 said:


> here i thought only my girlfriend bought lights for Christmas. she got me 7 led's for on my tool box. 5 to the back and one on each side.


Are they installed? Lets see the pics.


----------



## MustangFox302HO (Dec 9, 2006)

how do u like those hellas????


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

MustangFox302HO;495238 said:


> how do u like those hellas????


They work great,i was worried they were only going shine into the box cover because they are lower on the rack.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Wesley's Lawn;482237 said:


> Looks great, nice install. If you take the work lights and flip them upside down, then you could take the leds and mount them up on the side right next to the other ones and it would give you better coverage.


Or just mount the leds above the work lights near the top of the pillar. I had a back rack minus the stickers also and had my reverse lights mounted on the thin bar on the side so they shined the light kind of down the side of the truck instead of over the tailgate. Look at my avitar to get an idea. They stick out behind the windows. You will have a shadow from the tailgate the way they are now. But leave them there and get another set put them on a different circut so when you get a short or blow a fuse you still have lights. I like the way the wires are hidden that is how I did it.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

what brand of lights


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

DFLS;496205 said:


> Or just mount the leds above the work lights near the top of the pillar. I had a back rack minus the stickers also and had my reverse lights mounted on the thin bar on the side so they shined the light kind of down the side of the truck instead of over the tailgate. Look at my avitar to get an idea. They stick out behind the windows. You will have a shadow from the tailgate the way they are now. But leave them there and get another set put them on a different circut so when you get a short or blow a fuse you still have lights. I like the way the wires are hidden that is how I did it.


I realize that would elimate the shadow, but i am plowing a large parking lot with a long push distance and have set the lights approx 15 feet behind the truck so i can stay out of the windrows when reversing. I have two more leds and i am looking at mounting them between pillars facing forward. Althought the side leds are behind the bar they are quite visible.


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;496419 said:


> what brand of lights


Hella don't have part number sorry.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 26, 2008)

How do you have your leds and work lites wired on the inside ? Do you need a special switch to operate the work lites from the led's or what ?


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Truck looks great, I would relocate the side LEDs though.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

GM2500HD;484028 said:


> Not required


So those strobe are on a toggle switch and have that flash pattern? What does something like that (strobes) cost?


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

one toggle switch there is no pattern and the lights are about 75 dollars apiece


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

GM2500HD- After watching the vid, I wouldn't move them either. They look real nice where they are and in dark they are unaffected. Very nice setup!


----------



## GM2500HD (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks second winter with this truck and it works great.


----------

